# EEK! Look what I found!



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

These buggers (hehe) were in my skeeter tub. They're huge compared to the normal ones. I fed them to Figment, he's the only betta big enough to eat them. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Might be dragon fly larvae. They're supposedly huge and can eat Betta fry.. those look like they could eat fry to me O.O


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

They ARE dragon fly larvae.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

They're not dragonfly larva. I'm pretty sure they're some kind of mosquito just don't know what kind.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

:0
Wow, HUGE

maybe mosquito hawk larva (dont know what they are really called)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

what you have found is utterly disgusting!..that is all lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mosquito hawks are Crane Flies. They don't look like that, the larve that is. Not sure what it is. Really ugly though.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Toxorhynchites speciosus? They prey on other mosquito larvae.

Those are called mosquito hawks too. Where I grew up we always called Crane flies mosquito hawks. So you were right, LittleBettas!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think they're kind of cute..... =/


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow. Those are unlike any larvae I've seen. lol Not dragonfly larva for sure... 

I'm sorry I couldn't be of any help- I'm still googling :/ I'll post if I find anything similar.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Yuck - o!!! We call them Mosquito Eaters in Northern California aka. Skeeter Eaters. Anything that eats mosquitos is alright by me though.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

YEAH!!!!
lol, glad the mystery is solved!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm glad we figured it out. They are ugly things, alien looking but they don't bite and the eat other skeeters. Now I feel kinda bad for feeding them to Figment :-?.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Are mosquito eater larvae pink? :s I googled them and the pictures provided didn't bear too much resemblance to the pics of the larvae in your tub. The ones in your tub are too long to be skeeter eater larvae.

Edit- Unless I'm being stupid and my eyes don't work. @[email protected]


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

creepy! ew! part of the reason I won't feed bugs (worms don't count!) to my baby


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually it's probably toxorhynchites splendens. The other one is from Australia.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Abby said:


> what you have found is utterly disgusting!..that is all lol


I'm with you, Abby. Eeeuuuwwww!!!!


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

those things are....huge and ugly...sorry i just needed to say that... I: anyways i hope your betta ejoys....eating..them.


----------



## Unagi (Aug 18, 2011)

they're...odd and look like damsel flies to me x3 the larvae anyways


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

my betta jay could eat them he is a huge veilatail


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

P.S ew


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Abby said:


> what you have found is utterly disgusting!..that is all lol


YES! X_X I should give you cookies for that assessment. Just don't look at that picture while you eat them :-?


----------

